# Rage Broadheads Leads the Evolution in Lethal Technology with the New Rage X-Treme



## Sluggersetta901

sweeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Viper69

What advantage is there to the single bevel edge?


----------



## CajunCamo

Viper69 said:


> What advantage is there to the single bevel edge?


I can't speak for the new Rage extreme heads, as this is the first time I've seen/heard of them. That being said, the theory behind a single bevel edge on a fixed blade head is that upon entering the animal the arrow continues to spin. This causes much more organ and tissue damage than a conventional 2-blade head that just makes a slice. The single bevel is also supposed to help the arrow maintain its momentum and almost "pull" through, providing better penetration. Hope this helps


----------



## pamonster6man

*Rage*

Rage is by far the worst broadhead ever put on the market, alot of hunting resorts are banning these. Grim reaper is the way to go.


----------



## kjfrantz

Yes they are. Horrible. And at 49.99 thats crazy! The grim reapers are So much better and they are less then that at cost! Grim reapers #1 !! They open, they fly great, and they shoot 
through anything at any angle


----------



## sawtoothscream

Viper69 said:


> What advantage is there to the single bevel edge?


suppose to twiste in teh animal and leave a s shaped cut, also suppose to slit bone. but I doubt they will have the same effect on this as a heavy 2 blade like abowyers


----------



## NY911

Golden yellow huh? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..................

where have we seen that before?


----------

